# Beta HCG



## Kevpot11

April 26th was our second FET attempt. At day 14 my beta hcg was at 814.

day 18 hcg is 6,100. this seems really high to me.

Anyone have anything to share on this topic??
of course, im freaking out like everyone else....


----------



## Barbi

Kevpot11 said:


> April 26th was our second FET attempt. At day 14 my beta hcg was at 814.
> 
> day 18 hcg is 6,100. this seems really high to me.
> 
> Anyone have anything to share on this topic??
> of course, im freaking out like everyone else....

Hi Kevpot

HCG levels are meant to go up in the first 12 to 14 weeks of pregnancy. In fact, from the start of your pregnancy until about 14 weeks your HCG levels will double every 72 hours. After 14 weeks the levels will decline and level off. It is a good thing for your hcg levels to keep going up, if it wasn't, loss of the embryo is likely.

I wouldn't worry about this at all, it's the opposite that I would worry about, i.e. the numbers dropping instead of increasing at this early stage of the pregnancy. Good luck with it.:happydance:


----------



## Rashaa

Here are some hcg expected levels



Weeks from LMP (Last Missed Period Amount of hCG in mIU/ml or IU/l

3 weeks 0 to 5

4 weeks 5 to 426

5 weeks 18 to 7,340

6 weeks 1,080 to 56,500

7 to 8 weeks 7,650 to 229,000

9 to 12 weeks 25,700 to 288,000

13 to 16 weeks 3,300 to 253,000

17 to 24 weeks (second trimester) 4,060 to 165,400

25 weeks to term (third trimester) 3,640 to 117,000

After several days postpartum nonpregnant levels (<5)


----------



## mommy2lilmen

^^^^ gave good guidelines. Are you worried for twins etc? Let us know how it goes at your scan when you get it done.


----------



## workingttc

All I know is there is a HUGE range (so not much help, sorry!). But for comparison's sake, my 18dpo number last pregnancy (healthy baby boy born a little over a year ago) was 998. So obviously a lot lower than yours, but I think high hcg can only be a good sign, right? It means a strong pregnancy I think! Are twins a possibility? I know they can also cause higher numbers.


----------

